# Via Fourtitude: March 2011 Car & Driver Magazine Issue One Worth Picking Up + Online Content



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When we were on location in California to drive the Audi quattro Concept last month, we'd heard the iconic Sport quattro they'd had on hand wasn't running quite right. Only a few journalists had a chance to compare the two back to back. We'd driven the car before so had a reference point but sure wished we'd had a chance to get them both together. Fortunately for us, and for those of our readers (pretty much all of them) who'd want to see such a comparo, Car & Driver was one title who had access. Even better, the two cars are featured on the cover of their March 2011 issue.

The story and background on Audi's quattro history are worth the price of admission on the newsstand or on Zinio on your iPad (where we got it). Even better, those of you who want to see it online can now do so via the link we've posted below.

* Full Story - quattro Concept versus Sport quattro on caranddriver.com *


----------

